# A new snake has hatched!! "Twisted Dee" Finished



## SELFBOW (Dec 16, 2014)

Everyone knows the story behind my Copperhead bow where Dan spilt one stave into 3. I also have 2 additional staves from the same tree and had left them alone for sometime now....


The one on the left is still untouched, bark still on it.
Back around June I whittled the one on the right down a little more...



I never got in a hurry, just piddled w it from time to time...


I left the limbs alone for a while as this one got scary to me. I was afraid I was gonna lose it after some thinning ripped a big chunk out right at the handle/upper limb.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 16, 2014)

Put the build on hold and got a backing for it during the idle time....





This past Sunday I decided I needed to start on bows again and I had a persimmon stave I worked down to floor tiller and broke it, so that gave me the motivation to finish this snake bow....

This bow has its challenges to me with the handle not being flat and quite a bit of twist in the limbs as well....


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 16, 2014)

A lot of hand sanding went into getting this area satisfactory...


This was before final tiller....


At 10 yds. No doubt she is gonna be a shooter....I still have to do a lot of finish work but this one is on its way...I didn't scale her at full draw but shes around 50#


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 16, 2014)

You can really see the twist in this pic. It will not lay flat....This one is 61" right now as well.


----------



## bebout (Dec 16, 2014)

Very cool looking bows! I'm about to start my second attempt at making a longbow. It is not an easy task to make one, well not for me anyway.


----------



## dpoole (Dec 16, 2014)

Lookin good


----------



## OconeeDan (Dec 17, 2014)

You are talented, I know that bow is going to get blood on it soon!
Dan


----------



## robert carter (Dec 18, 2014)

cool. Have you ever made one from mulberry? I shot with a guy from Fla once that had one from mulberry that was really fast for a self bow. I`m gonna try to make one over the summer. RC


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Dec 19, 2014)

I hope to get back to bow making after deer season. Looking  good Martin!


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 23, 2014)

Doing some finish work now. My first try at horn tips. Got some pointers and supplies from Marty for it Sunday . glued it up then and this am did some work on it.



This bow has presented another challenge. Seems to be past center, shooting 5" to the right so even though I'm shooting off my hand I'm building an extension to get arrow shooting in line.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 23, 2014)

Diamondback is on but still a lot to finish it out.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 23, 2014)

Last pic for now...


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 23, 2014)

Got the handle like I want now....some cleaning and sealing should be all that's left.



Ready to hunt w now...


----------



## JBranch (Dec 24, 2014)

Looks great. She's gonna be a killer just like her sister.


----------



## bowtoater (Dec 24, 2014)

Good job thanks for letting us come along on build. Side note these snakes wouldn't be hatched


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 24, 2014)

bowtoater said:


> Good job thanks for letting us come along on build. Side note these snakes wouldn't be hatched



The bow came out of its shell (stave) so in fact  it did hatch IMO


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 24, 2014)

Well after seeing this build and the frustration I knew had to go along with such a thing, I will not likely be jumping on this kinda thing soon.
NICE looking bows!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 24, 2014)

Very nice bows.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 24, 2014)

Finally a break in the weather and a few shots....


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 25, 2014)

Snake in the leaves this time around!

Got the scales off last night and sealed today.


----------



## bowtoater (Dec 26, 2014)

*Great job*

Man that's a bow to be proud of. I hope to make an attempt at one one day. That snake in the leaves make me uneasy lol


----------



## Al33 (Dec 27, 2014)

Awesome Martin!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 28, 2014)

Very nice! I really enjoyed reading this post.


----------



## Triple C (Dec 29, 2014)

From someone new to the trad experience it's really cool following you guys that build your own.  Really enjoyed the ride-along on this thread!


----------

